# is there a way to test a gfi



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i have a gfi outlet in my garage...
on the same line there are also 4 outlets..
When i plug directly to the gfi, the appliance works fine (shop vac)
when i plug it into one of the other outlets in the line the GFI clicks off. 
I assumed it wasa bad GFI, so i replaced the gfi (20 amp) 
but the new one does the same thing....
So does that mean there is a short or a wet spot in the line? is there a way to test the line or each of the outlets? there are 3 or 4 other outlets on the line and all seem to set off the gfi fault...

any suggestions??


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Get a multimeter, and test where the fault is
using the meter...then shut of circuit and repair...I bet wiring is reversed

Ducati


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a similar problem once. It turned out that a ground wire was touching a neutral(white) in on of the boxes.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*GFI*

GFIs work by monitoring the current through the positive and return lines. If they differ by more than the set ammount the GFI trips. 

First thing is to try plugging something else in one of the outlets. That will tell you if the problem is with the shop vac, or the circuit. 

If it isn't the shop vac, then you will have to check the connections between each of the outlets that are connected to the GFI.

Next time you are at Home Depot or Lowes or anyplace that sells electrical stuff, ask them if they have a circuit tester that will tell you if a fault exists in the circuit. I think that they have them and they don't cost too much.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Odds are there is one of those recepticles downstream of the GFI wired incorrectly or a neutral wire is touching ground..


----------

